
Privacy and Coherence - christian_fei
https://cri.dev/posts/2020-05-12-Privacy-and-Coherence/
======
christian_fei
Being more aware of what you share while browsing the web comes with
experience and can be seen as a journey. No tools will help if you don't
change your approach and habits.

My main motivation to be more privacy-aware was to be more coherent with my
way of thinking regarding to ethical use of personal data shared with a third-
party.

This is a story about my approach and tools I use, feedback and suggestions
are welcome.

